

What do people write about in customer product reviews? - chrisrueger
http://keksrolle.de/2013/06/02/what-do-people-write-about-in-customer-product-reviews.html

======
jongraehl
pretty nifty. thinks "humble" is a negative word:

[http://ireadless.com/PUMA-Men-s-V5-11-I-FG-Soccer-
Cleat/?act...](http://ireadless.com/PUMA-Men-s-V5-11-I-FG-Soccer-
Cleat/?action=showProduct&id=B004ZIP54O)

~~~
chrisrueger
Thanks for your feedback. We tune the algorithm constantly and try to get more
precise. Most issues are with sarcasm and ironic statements. We try to get
better.

